# This is what I'm talking about!!



## A-team (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey guys, a quick google search after digesting my thanksgiving dinner brought me to this wonderful place.  I used to train from 15-21, then on and off during my 20's, and now I'm back at the gym at 32.  I'm on the list for correction officer here in New York, so I figured Id better start the pumping...

I'm 5'11 weigh 190 and need to get my mental game back on track considering I can't put up nearly as much weight as I used to.  

I figured maybe you guys can help me get back on top of my game...

*Right now I've been taking BCAA (6.2g Leucine) (2.5 Glutamine) right before my workout 

*1000mg L-Arginine before workout, after lunch and before bed

*Protein shake and Opti-men

Also contemplating adding Craze to the routine

Please critique and help point me in the right direction


----------



## Arnold (Nov 22, 2012)

A-team, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 22, 2012)

*Welcome to IMF.
I hope you find your membership at IMF both educational and enjoyable.
The following is useful advice; please accept it as such without taking offense.*




Please, Use your head.

Start with reading the rules, not steroid cycles.


Next you're gonna wanna know how to send a PM...read the rules.

Read the stickys.

Don't post questions asking about sources or scammers.
Read the forums...do your own research.
Everything you need is right here at your fingertips.

Contribute meaningful, useful information to IMF.

Introduce yourself in the new members section.

Don't post inappropriate questions and sensitive information in open forum.

*Did I mention, READ THE RULES!*

*Be sure to support the board sponsors.*

Try: Orbit Nutrition

And: IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones

*Elite Membership unlocks access to valuable ebooks and a wealth of information in the Elite Members section...CHECK IT OUT.*

*The best way to quit using anabolic steroids is to not start using them in the first place.*


----------



## charley (Nov 23, 2012)

hello !!


----------



## brazey (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the Board...head over to the nutrition section because you can't gain if you're not eating right.


----------



## A-team (Nov 24, 2012)

brazey said:


> Welcome to the Board...head over to the nutrition section because you can't gain if you're not eating right.



Yes dieting and protein consumption is an area that I lacked in the past.  I'll definitely give it more attention this time around!!

I'm a big time fisherman so that should help for starters...


----------



## srw (Nov 25, 2012)

welcome. ton of info to search on here. i have not posted much, but have spent days just reading the info already posted by others. good luck


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 26, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Cork (Nov 26, 2012)

Welcome to IML forums!  You'll find some great info here.

Make sure to support the sponsors.  Check out Orbit Nutrition for some great deals on Bodybuilding Supplements.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------

